# spay incision healing



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella was spayed 4 days ago. I was wondering how to tell if it is healing correctly. The middle looks good but the ends are kind of crusty or scabby looking. Is that normal? Also, how to keep her from her usual running, jumping etc etc.....it has been a loooong 4 days.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you post a picture?

as far as keeping her calm, you may have to resort to crating her with an appropraite chew and taking her out on leash for potty breaks. Bout all you can do really. They'll drive you crazy as much as possible when they say they're ready to go but arent "cleared" yet for too much activity.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

That is great advice.
Especially the part about them driving you crazy. You have to hold the line on safety because the alternative can be painful to your dog and expensive for you.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

how do i post a picture?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Below the message box. Click on Go Advanced
Then select the paper clip
and find your photo
Then click on upload in the management box
then click on the paper clip again to select your photo(s)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> That is great advice.
> Especially the part about them driving you crazy. You have to hold the line on safety because the alternative can be painful to your dog and expensive for you.


 
yup! you'd be amazed at how expensive it can be to treat the incision even just being pulled open a little bit. They'd have to go back in, clean her out and suture her back up, which depending on the vet, can end up costing you twice what it cost to spay her in the first place or more. Nobody will be happy but restricting activity until the vet checks her out and says she's good or usually about 10-14 days they can resume activity and build back up to being crazy and wacky without concerns.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

i am trying to post picture but am obviously not getting it.....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> yup! you'd be amazed at how expensive it can be to treat the incision even just being pulled open a little bit. They'd have to go back in, clean her out and suture her back up, which depending on the vet, can end up costing you twice what it cost to spay her in the first place or more. Nobody will be happy but restricting activity until the vet checks her out and says she's good or usually about 10-14 days they can resume activity and build back up to being crazy and wacky without concerns.


Abby's 'rework' cost $2500.
amazing


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

/Volumes/EXTERNAL/iPhoto Library/Modified/2012/Jan 24, 2012/IMG_0446.jpg


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

ok....this was it yesterday. It looks a bit better today.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is Stella 2 1/2 months ago


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

To me, it looks good. it's not red around it...Callie's was a little crusty. Just keep up with the warm compresses...try not to pick at it or let her lick it.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

she isn't bothering it at all....but it seems a little poofy towards the back....maybe i am just looking too much....


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> she isn't bothering it at all....but it seems a little poofy towards the back....maybe i am just looking too much....


Nope, it's very normal looking to me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks normal to me. Dont let her chew or lick at it and make sure the area stays clean until she's healed up. Bout it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Abby's 'rework' cost $2500.
> amazing


 
yikes! they sure do know how to run up a vet bill! Shasta is going to hate me for a couple weeks after her spay next month. Serious crate time and restrictions! And of course, cone of shame. . .


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a nice neat suture job too.

A friend showed me her Yorkie just a couple of hours after having her home from spay surgery. The incision looked like a very badly puckered up seam. I thought to myself she's going to have an infection. Sure enough a couple days later she was back in with an infection.

Ilda goes in for her spay on 2/6, laparoscopic, two small incisions only, 3-5 days average recup time..... I'm so glad we have a clinic performing them nearby.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Called the vet just to make sure....he took a peek and all is well....Still feel a little lump on one side of the incision, but if the vet says all is well, then I guess all is well....


----------

